# Raptors @ Heat, Feb. 27th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="3" cellspacing="10" bgcolor="gainsboro"><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*​*</td> <td colspan="3">*February 27th, 2006
Miami, FL
American Airlines Arena
7:30PM EST
Rogers SportsNet
*​</td><td bgcolor="black">*​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Toronto Raptors​*</td> <td>*20-35*​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td>*35-20*​</td><td bgcolor="black">*Miami Heat​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Mike James
Guard
6'2"
188#
Duquesne​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="black">*Jason Williams
Guard
6'1"
190#
Florida​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Morris Peterson
Guard/Forward
6'7"
220#
Michigan State​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="black">*Dwyane Wade
Guard
6'4"
212#
Marquette​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Charlie Villanueva
Forward
6'11"
240#
UConn​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="black">*James Posey
Forward
6'8"
215#
Xavier​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Chris Bosh
Forward/Centre
6'10"
235#
Georgia Tech​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="black">*Udonis Haslem
Forward
6'8"
235#
Florida​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Antonio Davis
Forward/Centre
6'9"
245#
Texas-El Paso​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="black">*Shaquille O'Neal
Centre
7'1"
325#
LSU​*</td></tr></table>


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

crap crap crap


for once that I can watch the raps play the heat, I have some school **** related, AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

keep the losses coming. MSG up next.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Make it 4 in a row...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

im gonna say the raps win this one...theyre due for a big win against a good team...i think theyll come out with extra effort to win this game...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm feeling a win for the Raps. After a disappointing loss on Saturday, they'll probably give it thier all.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

sure but this is the heat we are talking about...


anyways, I guess if we can lead 3 quarters against the mavs, it should be possible to do the same against the heat...


only thing is Shaq, Mavs int isn't that great but heat has shaq and zo...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I think the Heat will win the game, but like i always keep saying, you never know what might happen in any given NBA night.

Good thing about this game is that i get to see that nice combination of Villanueva and Bosh :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Does anyone remember what happend last time we played in Miami? From what I remember we were winning until very late on. And then Mo Pete and Sam Mitchell both got ejected.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Does anyone remember what happend last time we played in Miami? From what I remember we were winning until very late on. And then Mo Pete and Sam Mitchell both got ejected.


Miami was our first win this season.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Miami was our first win this season.


I meant last year, in Miami.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> I meant last year, in Miami.


D'oh, yeah.

http://www.basketballreference.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=2004&b=20050329&tm=Mia


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Plus, when we played them the first time this season, they didn't have Shaq. It's a different story this time.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Hopefully AD can bang with Shaq and not have as terrible of a game as he did in Dallas.
And if Woods can play some more solid minutes then even better!

CV will put up 20.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Charlie has been a beast lately. I definately think he'll end the season with the second most points per game out of all the rookies.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Charlie has been a beast lately. I definately think he'll end the season with the second most points per game out of all the rookies.



i sure hope so... hope we can snag a win got my best mates 18th bday on thursday and he is a massive heat fan would love to ruin his day :biggrin:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Charlie has been a beast lately. I definately think he'll end the season with the second most points per game out of all the rookies.


i wouldnt be surprised if he ended up even at first, i mean as a starter he is avging about 16-17 ppg, more then Paul, and Pauls play as of late has really cooled off, he looking to dish more then score. But i guess rasing his avg by 4 ppg, may be a little out of reach.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i can't wait for this one. i think we could surprise the heat, even though we have beaten them already.

i love watching dwyane play the game. and chris. now dwyane and chris going head to head... beautiful... although they do have some other guy, too. some guy coming off an excellent game, i think.

i'm expecting this one to go down to the wire. let's see if we've learned how to seal the deal. scaring the crap out of our opponents is getting old.  let's send 'em home shellshocked instead of relieved.

peace


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think raps will win take this one..and break the 3 game losing streak..


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

lets not pull another dallas game. lol


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

aizn said:


> lets not pull another dallas game. lol




or Lakers


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Dwyane and co. said they've been looking forward to this game ever since that loss in Toronto.

I look for them to play hard in their own gym this time.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> i wouldnt be surprised if he ended up even at first, i mean as a starter he is avging about 16-17 ppg, more then Paul, and Pauls play as of late has really cooled off, he looking to dish more then score. But i guess rasing his avg by 4 ppg, may be a little out of reach.


Unless Charlie goes on a complete tear for the rest of the season, he won lead in ppg.
But he will for sure overtake Frye in a couple of weeks.

Paul has pretty much already been named ROY barring an injury


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I dunno guys, I think we can get the W in this game.

and you know its commin ........























*LETS GO RAPTORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

I think its gonna go to overtime, and the Raps win. CB4 will lead in scoring(raps). They are due for a big game.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

go Colangelo!....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

brilliant start by the raps, that first bucket was amazing. If they keep playin like that play, this is a W.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice suit Mitchell.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Time out Miami.
16-11 Raptors.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice start. Charlie with 5 points already and Bosh with 4/2/2.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Has Hoff been activated? I really want to see him get some more minutes down the stretch of this season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

In comes Woods. Up by 8.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

DID SOMEBODY SEE THAT MOVE EVA PULLED ON SHAQ!?!?!?!?!


and like 2 other heat defenders??????





siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!!!!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Another good start for the raptors..have to keep it like this all game long


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> DID SOMEBODY SEE THAT MOVE EVA PULLED ON SHAQ!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> and like 2 other heat defenders??????
> ...


Yeah, that was crazy.

25-16 Raptors.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of 1st quarter.
31-21 Raptors.
Pretty well quarter played by the raps.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

up by 10 after one quarter!!!


yeah.


I'm a heat fan, but god damn is it exciting to see the raps play so well. I expect the Heat to get their **** together though. They are 32-20 for a reason. Their passes has been more than sloppy. 7 turn overs in one quarter? man.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Up by 10 over the Heat after the first quarter; we're too good for our own good

Night yall.

Go Raptors.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors have come out strong, leading 31-21 after the first quarter.

GO RAPTORS GO!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> DID SOMEBODY SEE THAT MOVE EVA PULLED ON SHAQ!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> and like 2 other heat defenders??????
> ...


That was sweet. =) :clap:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Timeout Raptors.
34-29 Raps

errr. DWade with the move again.. Stop himm..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright, Im just tuning in.

E-Will makes his free throw. 45-44 MIA. 1:58 left in the 2nd Quarter.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Nice suit Mitchell.


Lol yeah, loving the white suit.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike James.......AND 1!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Half Time
53-49 Miami Heat....
what a discraceful 2nd quarter.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Cmon Bosh only 11 minutes in the first half..I know he was in foul trouble in the 1st but only like 3 minutes in the 2nd...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Antonio Davis just got fouled.......HARD.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Chris Bosh just got a Tech.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Chris Bosh gets tech'd


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Antonio Davis just got fouled.......HARD.


Yeah, he landed pretty hard aswell.
Hope he's alright


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Timeout.
73-72 Raptors.

Nice allyoop by Charlie V to CB4 a few minutes ago.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

82-82..
some sloppy play by the raps. agh, i smell a smaller version of the dallas game


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow....Dwayne Wade.

98-91 MIA.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

There we go, give the ball to Bosh. Bosh got fouled.

Bosh makes 1 out of his 2 free throws.
99-91 M-I-A with 2:22 left in the game.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Game over Heats win


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

The Raptors are officially the Shareef Abdur-Rahim of the NBA. Pretty to watch for 46 minutes, but they will pull a Jekyll/Hyde on you for the last 2 minutes.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

101-94 Miami Heat, FINAL.

Can't believe the Raps gave up that 13 point lead.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

^^ not the last 2 minutes, the last 12 minutes. yeesh, it seems like we need a psychiatrist or something with our team.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

AirJordan™ said:


> 101-94 Miami Heat, FINAL.
> 
> Can't believe the Raps gave up that 13 point lead.


That 13 point lead was way back in the early stages of the game. It's not unfathomable for any team to blow a double-digit lead they once held in the first half. 

The main story here is how the team absolutely faulters when the game is on the line, or how they don't up the ante when the opponents goes up a level.

I'd think I would get used to the same ol', same ol', but then again it's no fun watching the same movie 10 times in a row.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

aizn said:


> ^^ not the last 2 minutes, the last 12 minutes. yeesh, it seems like we need a psychiatrist or something with our team.


psychologist


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

trick said:


> The Raptors are officially the Shareef Abdur-Rahim of the NBA. Pretty to watch for 46 minutes, but they will pull a Jekyll/Hyde on you for the last 2 minutes.


Shareef Abdur-Rahim is never pretty to watch, under any circumstances.


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

Man, i cant believe they lost that, up 13 at one point. They rushed all the plays at the end though.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good game. i got to see CV and Bosh, what a combo! i see great things in Toronto coming.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Carmelo#15 said:


> Man, i cant believe they lost that, up 13 at one point. They rushed all the plays at the end though.


:nonono:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

our bench is absolutely attrocious...like WOW...Bonner sure as hell isnt livign up to that contract we gave, even tho it really isnt that large. Calderon has hit the rookie wall in teh worse way, he hasnt seemed to get through it at all, i really hope that improves...this team isnt going anywhere near a playoff serieers win until we get a good Bench, our bench SUCKS, Joey was playign decently for a rookie, but has somehow foudn himself in the doghouse as speedy pointed out int he other thread, i would really liek to know why. 

Our starters can flat out score the ball, Charlie V just keeps playing better and better every game, tonight he had a nice double double, and got me thinking, had he been starting from the beginning would Mr. Paul have some competition in the ROY race? He is much better then Channing Fry is you ask me, once he and Bosh get really comfortable playing with one another, and they learn to play some defense, look out that is going to be a serious frontline to deal with on offense and defense, add in a tough hard nosed C, that gets dirty and plays good defense and you have some major problems coming into the paint. 

Chris Bosh, seems to be slacking a little bit, he is really really inconsistent in the rebounding department, he needs to go out there and figth for those rebounds, one nigth he has 13 the next night he has 6, then hell go up again and then down. 


Mike James needs to understand his role on this team, he isnt our main option, and until he understands that, i would not sign him to any type of deal, he is going out their to get his own, not to get the right people the ball, i have a feeling he might be Dampiering us, or any team that signs him. He dribbles out of control, and make me wonder whether or not Bosh's, plea to keep him around was strictly Bosh being "politically correct", Bosh recognizably gets very frustrated when MJ, dribbles away the clock and then takes a bad shot or a stupid drive, when he should be getting it inside to our franchise player.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Shaq + Wade combine for 74% shooting on the night! Goodness.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

better than 24 or 81 for that matter...these numbers will haunt us for yrs....haha...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

adhir1 said:


> our bench is absolutely attrocious...like WOW...Bonner sure as hell isnt livign up to that contract we gave, even tho it really isnt that large. Calderon has hit the rookie wall in teh worse way, he hasnt seemed to get through it at all, i really hope that improves...this team isnt going anywhere near a playoff serieers win until we get a good Bench, our bench SUCKS, Joey was playign decently for a rookie, but has somehow foudn himself in the doghouse as speedy pointed out int he other thread,* i would really liek to know why*.


I really want to know why too. Has anybody read that Question and Answer thingy with Sam Mitchell on raps.com? In one of his answers, he mentions Chris Bosh, Mo Pete, Mike James, and two of our three rooks. Any guesses as to who he left out? I wonder what happened between the two of them. I'm surprised the media hasn't really picked up on it much yet.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mike "Ballhog" James, NEED TO STOP HOGGING THE BALL!!!!!!!!!!

How many touches did Bosh get in the 4th?

And I'm tired of seeing bosh at the top of the key in the 4th. He's givin me a hard attack everytime with that jumper. Yes that is a great weapon, but not late in the game like this.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Good lord, Charlie Villanueva played 46 minutes!

Thinking back, I don't think he sat at all in the first half. Talk about throwing the rook into the fire. Haven't seen a coach trust a rook so much since...Kevin O'Neill and Bosh.

Just something to point out. Watching Villanueva and Walker play each other out there gets me hoping that Charlie V never turns out like Walker. Antoine has got good skills around the post and yet he decides to spend 90% of the time in the perimeter unnecessarily chucking 3's. Hope Villanueva took a good long look at Antoine's career and do the complete opposite to have an impactful career himself.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why the hell is Eric Williams getting minutes? He is worthless, on the court and on the market. We should just release him, so a team can pick him up for the playoffs. Well at least, that's what Eric thinks will happen, but I'm not so sure. 

Either way, this guy is well past his prime, and out of shape. The second he gets the ball, he takes stupid shots. I don't get why Joey Graham isn't getting minutes right now, it's probably something in practice that we aren't seeing. 

I've also noticed that no one has mentionned Pape Sow not playing for a 2nd consecutive game.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

I cant say I even remember when Charlie came off for those two minutes...
He tossed up some ill-advised shots..but still another great game by him!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raps need to stop knocking on the door and start kicking that mother****er down, you know?

We are a very, very talented offensive team for about 40 minutes a night. I don't know what more you might be able to say about us at this point.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

charlie was started to dissapear in the late 3rd and 4th. He started hangin out around the perim too much.


I gave him props for his hustle during the first half though, That was inredible. If only he could keep that up every games.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> The Raps need to stop knocking on the door and start kicking that mother****er down, you know?
> 
> We are a very, very talented offensive team for about 40 minutes a night. I don't know what more you might be able to say about us at this point.


Yeah our offense is very, very good. A lot of people, especially ones who don't watch Raptors games don't understand that. We may struggle here and there on the offensive end, but every team does, especially when their starters are not on the floor. 

We have to do something with our defense. We work our asses off to get a bucket on one end, then we give one up like it's nothing on the other end. Dwyane Wade had way too many dunks tonight. Someone should just knock him down one of those times and let him know that it's not going to be that easy.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh, and I especially liked that move where Charlie schooled Shaq. It was in the first half, I think it was the first quarter. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess I'm the only one who thinks that the raps offense isn't great.

I think we have good offensive players, but as far our overall defense, the ball doesn't roll enough and we don't get enough opening (mainly because we don't run the ball enough)


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah our offense is very, very good. A lot of people, especially ones who don't watch Raptors games don't understand that. We may struggle here and there on the offensive end, but every team does, especially when their starters are not on the floor.
> 
> We have to do something with our defense. We work our asses off to get a bucket on one end, then we give one up like it's nothing on the other end. Dwyane Wade had way too many dunks tonight. *Someone should just knock him down one of those times and let him know that it's not going to be that easy.*


can u say hoffa? hahahh


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Who's going to belt Wade with Diesel and Flexo on that team? Probably nobody.

_Our_ toughest player was the one who got punished tonight.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Just hearing Sam's post-game comments seems like the team is one "blowing a 10 point lead in the final two minutes" game away from completely losing his voice. Somebody get this man some Halls.

But mainly his message was that you have to learn from your mistakes, and I agree with him.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> I guess I'm the only one who thinks that the raps offense isn't great.
> 
> I think we have good offensive players, but as far our overall defense, the ball doesn't roll enough and we don't get enough opening (mainly because we don't run the ball enough)


I don't know if I want to really respond to this...

(And for the record, I'm still amazed at how many people complain about the offense and see so little complain about the defense.)


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah our offense is very, very good. A lot of people, especially ones who don't watch Raptors games don't understand that. We may struggle here and there on the offensive end, but every team does, especially when their starters are not on the floor.
> 
> We have to do something with our defense. We work our asses off to get a bucket on one end, then we give one up like it's nothing on the other end. Dwyane Wade had way too many dunks tonight. Someone should just knock him down one of those times and let him know that it's not going to be that easy.


Mo Pete fouled Dwayne Wade hard last year and Wade took exception to that foul and started to confront Mo about the foul before Shaq pushed him away and both Mo and Shaq were talking :curse: at each other. lol.

Did anyone see Bosh knock Shaq down tonight? That was priceless. :banana:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

the play that lost us the game was the bad pass from Charlie to James, I know we were down but if my memory is right after Wade made the shot we were down 6.

Its really too bad we keep losing these games but i would rather have them learn from it now then doing it when we have a legitamite shot at the playoffs


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

that was painful. i was really disappointed with the game.

where to begin? well, we got embarrassed in the fourth quarter again and it's especially tough because i didn't think the heat were playing any better. i think we were clearly beating ourselves... again... and while it's part of the learning curve, i don't like how it's failed to improve much recently. it's just the same thing over and over. that's doubly embarrassing.

i like sam mitchell, i think, and he appears to be getting more skilled in the art, but i'm afraid that he doesn't see the points in the game when we get 'nervous' (for lack of a better term). and not just in the game, i'm thinking more in general. a decent example would've been earlier this season when we started to believe the absurd press clippings, and went on to begin the season 1-15. then we started playing better and old critics started to think, "man, they aren't _that_ bad." the problem is, it seemed to take that admission on their part for _us_ to finally start to believe it for ourselves. mentally, we appeared absolutely impotent.

i attribute a lot of this loss to the same kind of thing- the press wasn't getting to us, no, but i think we were getting to ourselves. same effect. we let the previous 3 games get in our way when we got to the fourth quarter last night, it looked like we began _expecting_ to fall apart. i mean, i just can't handle that. that's just an illusion, that's all it is (i.e. that we're going to fail), and i put it on the shoulders of our team leaders and coaches to identify it as such. 

in other words, it shouldn't have taken a turnaround in december to convince our team that we weren't as bad as we thought in november. likewise, it shouldn't take a couple of good fourth quarters later this season for us to finally realize that we "shouldn't have been so bad in the fourth in february. our mistake. we should've been more confident."

put simply, it shouldn't take that. i see it as primarily being the coaches' responsibility to convince us _today_ of what we'll feel _tomorrow_- which would then allow us to not be such failures today because we already see how much of an illusion it is. some would call that experience, some would call that leadership, some would call that wisdom, but i don't care. whatever it is, someone has to have it in our locker room and unless we're losing on purpose, it appears that no one _does_.

it makes games like this very tough to swallow. you feel like you have to go in there and talk to them yourself. you shouldn't have to feel that way as a fan. we should have proper leaders in the room to take that upon themselves. this isn't rocket science and these are not 13 year-old kids.

peace


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Questionable move of the game:

Raps up by 10 early in the second quarter, Chris Bosh is currently on the bench with 2 fouls...

Sam decides to go with Calderone, Graham, Charlie, Bonner and Woods. Thats right, 3 rookies, a 2nd year player and a bench warmer....and to no ones surprise (maybe except Sam) the lead was erased by Miami with ease.

Why put out all rookies out there against an experienced team like Miami, why not put MJ or MoPete or AD out there to at least give some veteran presence??? Sam, just makes me shake my head at times.


----------

